# update on my set up!!



## crizzo357 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey all once again! Just got back from the local hydro store and picked up a few more supplies. Well I bought a Galaxy 400w digital ballast with hortilux HPS and MH bulbs. Yeild master II 4" cooling reflector. 5" net pots with covers and some hydroton. Not to shabby uh?? This is what I have on hand, whisper 30-60, 2 5" air stones, black plastic tuff box 21 gallon(plan on 3 plants at a time,personal use only) starter plugs some ph up/down.

I'm guessing all I need now is, intake/exhaust fans, ducting, nutes, heavy duty timer,heavy duty multi plug, thermometer/humidity, PH meter. I am also running a new dedicated line from my breaker box out to my shed for this set up. I have constructed a 42"w 30"d 76" from top of tuff box. grow closet, 2x4 and 3/4" OSB construction, caulked seams, 3 coats flat white paint, NO light leaks!!!! well tell me what you all think, also I need some suggestions/ideas on how to set up my air circulation what to get how to set it up, I know you will all help!!! also with what i have left to get all recommendations welcome!!!

Criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't cheap out on your meter, or nutes, air cool the hood and you should be good to go.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like you need to post some pics. Good luck on the grow show man.


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 22, 2009)

hey all, just finished up building/painting my door for the grow closet. Also cut my tuff box top for 3 5"net pots, painted the top of that white(outdoor plastic paint), and the underside black to match the tuff box. I will post pictures soon, I guess I need to write more!! lol... but any way picked up my therm/humidity gauge, my 4" ducting, my white hang chain for my light, just need those ideas on my air circulation guys!!! anyone?? which end should i mount the air flange on my reflector, bulb side or opposite? and how should the fans be set up and what kinda of fans??? i need some pointers!! thanks pics soon!!


criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah we need pics of the box to really tell yo how to run our intake and exhaust.


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 22, 2009)

here ya go everyone pictures!


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 23, 2009)

well?


----------



## mendo local (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea looks good will have the light hung tomorrow! Also how should I set up my ducting? and what would be some good set ups for my air? i need some help with this.....wheres THG?? or some of the other regulars!!! you will all be helping me out when i get up and running i hope. oh and another thing for a   1st time grow....bagged seeds or ordered? thanks all!

criz


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 23, 2009)

Where is this box going to be?


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 23, 2009)

its out in my shed
theres pics


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 23, 2009)

I will work on it in windows paint tonight. I am not that savvy with it but you should be able get the idea. I will be giving you the most efficient way to run the set-up, and you can modify it to the heights and depths you need. What kind of reflector are you using? For a unit that small you will need to air cool the light.


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey buddyluv, read orig post gives you a run down of whati have


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 23, 2009)

OK bare with me on this, my paint and photo shop skills are far from professional.  You are going to need 3 4" in line fans to run this set-up properly, you can always waste money on cheaper stuff and then realize it doesn't work and end spending the money anyways, so you might as well bite the bullet the first time, trust me I know first hand. Here is a link to the fans I recommend or you can get a 4 inch Can-Fan if you have the extra doe. replace the "xx" with "tt".

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/4-Inline-Exhaust-cooling-Fan-Vent-Blower-System-4-inch_W0QQitemZ150246621447QQihZ005QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem


hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/CAN-FAN-4-INCH-HO-178-CFM-INLINE-FAN-FREE-SHIPPING_W0QQitemZ200290710186QQihZ010QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The can fans are a little quieter but with 4 inch fans they don't make much noise anyways. You want to mount all of these fans (along with your ballast) outside of the box if possible. I know it sucks drilling holes for all the wires and then sealing them but it is necessary . This will keep heat down and free up room in the box for what really matters, the weed! They are directional so you want you intake blowing in and your exhaust sucking out. With your light you want to suck air through the reflector not push it through, pushing it through will cause tons of resistance. The idea with the light is to cool it with air from out side the box and back out the other side, so that the air never touches the room. Your reflector is sealed with a glass lens I hope? If not send it back and get one that is. Center your light over your DWC unit. In my pic I show the air direction going both ways for the light, this is because I am leaving the direction up to you, what ever direction works best for you. You can use flexible 4" ducting from Lowe's or Home Depot for all your ducting. It looks like shiny dryer hose. I would hang the light at it lowest point it will ever be and the cut you flex to for the length you need and give yourself a couple inches of slack. As you raise the light the force of the fan sucking air through the flex will cause it to contract some like a slinky, so don't worry about it getting in you way. You shouldn't need any for the intake or exhaust but you may if you decide to put a small carbon filter in there. Remember warm air rises so you want you intake down low and you exhaust up high. Also if you can get a small oscillating desk fan in there to keep things stirred up and strengthen you plants I highly recommend it. As far as you thermometer / hygrometer you can put that anywhere in the box you like just make sure you keep the probe up under your light at the top of you canopy. If you can mount it outside of the box and run the wire in, even better. That is how I have mine ran so I can see my temps before even opening my door. Take your time and do it right, that way you will not have to go back and do it again. Here are the what the colors are in my paint pic.

DWC= red
light= blue
fan and flex for light= yellow
intake= purple
exhaust= green


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 23, 2009)

Also this will help you maintain your temps. the second link is if you want to get fancy.

hxxp://www.randmsupply.com/productdisp.php?pid=556&navid=6

hxxp://www.randmsupply.com/productdisp.php?pid=113&navid=6


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks buddy! really appreciate it!


----------



## scatking (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a grow tent that is about the same size and am using the Yield Master II with a 400 watt HID.  Rather than hassle with venting the light, I just exhaust the box from the top using a 4" centrifical fan.  As long as the glass is in the fixture, I have never had a problem with heat build up in the box or the lamp, and find it is much easier to raise and lower the light without wrestling with the ductwork.  The other nice feature is I have more room in the tent for plants and oscillating fans.  Since the heat rises anyway, having the outlet in the ceiling takes care of my biggest concern, which is temperature control. I also use a charcoal filter with is just mounted to the ceiling up out of the way.  Good luck - looks like you have done a great job so far.


----------



## scatking (Feb 24, 2009)

Might not be a bad idea to put some cheap self stick vinyl tiles on the floor - easier to clean up and spill resistant.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Feb 25, 2009)

i get the idea there BUDDY, but you could put the filter in the top left corner there. attach the fan to the lteft of the coolshade. and exrtact the smell and the heat out of 1 outlet. this is how the guy at my local hydro store sets his up.


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have another question, could i set this up with 1 4" inline fan to cool the hood then put a bathroom exhaust fan at the top then 2 120mm computer fans for intake at the bottom, with a ocilating fan inside. or is it best just to get 3 of those 4" inline fans? or do what you did Scatking? My box is outdoors in my shed currently, summertime will be the hard time because temps will be in the 90's but hopefully i can keep that box cool enough, now is a good time were are still a bit cool(myrtlebeach). let me know!


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 2, 2009)

Beans have been ordered today!!!! (10)nirvana aurora indica,(10) nirvana mixed indoor,freebees (5) g13 supertai skunk, (1)superskunk feminized.........cant wait till they get here 1st grow will be with some decent genetics i hope!

criz


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seeds Are Here Safe And Sound!!!!


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all, no replies uhh? o well heres another up date.......well since the beans are here now i had to order the rest of my supplies!!!!! well i picked up 3 4" inline fans from HTG also picked up a advanced nutrients hydro beginner package, also pick up a HANNA HI 98129 pH EC TDS ComboTester. should start 3 of them aurora indicas soon! but im thinking about another box with 3 more plants so there would be 6 under that 400 mh/hps. i dunno we will see what the consenses says?

criz


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had an Idea for a new box after I get my own place, and good cash flow. The lights are going to be connected to a small 50 or 60 dollar fridge from walmart with the heat in the light and the cold from the fridge there wouldn't even be a need for a fan the air would just circular on it own. I think this would vastly reduce the overall heat of the whole box. 
If this is not a new idea i'm sorry.


----------



## scatking (Mar 12, 2009)

:holysheep: :hitchair: :angrywife: :hairpull: 
I don't even know where to start with this one.  Refrigerators generate tremendous heat outside of the box.  Leaving the door open will just cause the unit to run and create an oven inside the box.

Criz - you should be ok in your box as long as your plants are similar in height and they are ready to flower at the same time.  Your fan setup sounds like a great idea - let's see some pics once you got er rigged up.


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't see how that would be any different then using an a/c unit to cool a big room as long as the box is the right temp who cares. If i'm correct the box is in a garage or shed anyway.


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Gxer, dont worry man im not using a fridge no plans to use a fridge. Deffinately Not what I need for growing but thanks for the input I appreciate it.

criz


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't think you guys are understanding what i'm saying, but if i make a new grow box in the future i'll post some pictures in my journal


----------



## crizzo357 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey all, hate to keep beating this post up but yet again I have another question........ when filling up my reservoir, I have a well, so should I use the well water or bottled? and if it have to purchase water what kind does everyone suggest, thanks once again.

criz


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

your well water should be better then spring water, its usually the chlorine lvls in the tap water that kills plant life. If your worried you can do a few things
1) if you want you can leave the water out 24 hours, chlorine evaporates faster then water
2) just be safe and buy bottled water 
side bar: distilled water is just as good for plants as spring water and only costs about 75c a gallon at walmart


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 14, 2009)

Buy a Reverse Osmosis unit from ebay. They are cheap and will pay for itself the first harvest. You want to use distilled or Reverso Osmosis water preferably. I think I paid 80 bucks for a 5 stage RO unit. You do the math 20 gallons of distilled water at 79 cents a gallon a week for 12 weeks. That is $189.60 in water for one harvest! You can get RO water at some grocery stores for 29 cents a gallon. Still $69.60, so you do the math.


----------

